# Yahoo!  Making Chips finally!



## countryguy (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the help here Gang!   Mach3 on the 3 axis cut from DolphinCAM w/ a "merge" contour cut worked out.   Spun up the system this morning after a all night run and made the run!  

My Son and I are making some tactical axes for a few friends.  This is the Bevel run cut on Side A.  (cheek face edge).     Sweet feeling!!!     (even if Styrofoam chips!). 
Those who helped w/ the X & Y Mach3 motion setup-  The X axis was flipped!  Got that straight and went on to Motor tune, CV and Calibration.  

Latest issues: 
 Not sure how to tell DolphinCAM that my endmill is not a center-cut endmill and how does it do the offset for Home XY 0,0  Is it supposed to account for that?  Or do I 
set 000 and then move over to account?     
olphin is/was supposed to account for a .063 depth and make the required runs to get from from 000 to -.125 (bevel lope on .25 plate )  It ran the whole slope from 0 to -.125 on 1 run??   anyway-  Will call Dolphin Monday and maybe post on their forum.   So far..... 3 weeks into this machine and 2 weeks into CAM 3D.   We're getting there!  

Whew!!    Time to eat, nap, and try to make up w/ the sweetheart.


----------



## Ken_Shea (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations,
It is a very sweet feeling, the first is the one you will never forget, the 2nd is the big crash, these two will stick forever  all the ones in between and after seem to fade away after time.


----------

